# The bra swing!



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been wanting to make some new things for my rats so even though I'm a bit rubbish at sewing, I decided to make the girls a swing like in ratazana's thread and a hidey-pocket. I didn't have any plastic crochet circles for the swing and I wasn't sure how to sew a thick secure bottom for an all-material swing, so I improvised - by chopping off one of the cups on one of my bras! I had one that I've been meaning to replace anyway so I cut off a cup, attached 3 straps and secured them at the top before putting them on a metal hook I saved from the last hammock the girls ruined. My stitching is messy but it's secure. It just might look a bit funny to whoever visits the house, haha.

Here are Freyja and November checking it out:



















....and November chilling out later on:











My fiancé took a video of them with his phone as well, when I put them back in the cage after putting in the new bra-swing and a little denim pocket I made to attach onto the back of the cage. It's not very big or deep (I intended it for teeny Freyja's use mainly to hide from Novemeber when she's having a mega bullying moment) but it's lined with comfy purple material, which November has since stuffed in their food bowl. If you watch Freyja when she's in the pocket and November tries to get in, she tries to kick her out! My voice, like most females, goes crazily high when I find something something adorable, so forgive me sounding like a high-pitched weirdo, lol. Calypso was initially more interested in coming back out!







I'm going to make another swing out of the other cup. ;D


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Hil-ar-i-ous!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bwahahah, BRILLIANT!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahaha! What a good idea! I wish I thought of that!!! I'm going to use my old ones to do this haha brilliant! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beth (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha! That's awesome....Unfortunately for me, my bra would likely not be big enough for them to fit in.  LOL


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol, I just figured, waste not want not! Mine are DDs and they only hold one rat at a time, God knows what size you might need for a whole mischief, haha.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

That is a fabulous idea! I love it! If i get my rats, i am going to a dollar store and getting a cheapo bra!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

;D A friend of mine just coined the new term 'brammock', haha.


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh, FINALLY a decent use for worn out bras! I love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a old bra hoarding issue. I have ten years of old bras that I just can't throw away. Now I know why I've been holding on to them because one day I would fall in love with some rats and someone would use a bra as a hammock. Now I have an excuse for the box full of bras I can't wear.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm bad for keeping bras that don't fit anymore too, at least now I have an excuse to stop hoarding them in my underwear drawer. I thought it would be great for people like me who aren't very good at sewing crafts and couldn't make a solid, sturdy bottom for a hammock or swing. It's pretty funny, I keep joking that the rats are sitting in my bra, lol.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

That's where mine end up anyways. They love snuggling with the boobies. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Freyja sometimes tries to squirm down my cleavage, haha.


----------



## ladybugnpeach (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That is sooooo freakin cute! I love it. You just made me smile and totally made my day a little brighter!


----------



## Rodent Mama (Apr 23, 2013)

that is awesome...I think I will be taking some old bras apart


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Everyone is gonna be cutting up their bras, people will be thinking we're starting a new feminist movement, lol! Oh well, the rats are happy, haha.


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm now trying to think of how to disguise my worn out bras (lace) so that they can "pass" as a rat swing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

That's ingenious! I think i might try that myself, lol! xD


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm contemplating stringing a whole bra across the cage to make a double hammock, it'd be amusing to see people's reactions.....


----------

